# Bronze dodecahedron from Roman Period



## Montero (Nov 27, 2020)

Another of those fun pop-up articles.








						The Mysterious Bronze Objects that Have Baffled Archaeologists for Centuries
					

The first dodecahedron was discovered nearly 300 years ago, yet no one is certain just what they were used for.




					getpocket.com
				




I'm leaning towards the masterwork explanation - because I own an 6 sided solid machined metal cylinder, which was an apprentice test piece. It had to be fitted inside a six sided hole in another metal cylinder - both ways up so 12 variations - and the fit was tested with measuring shim. The apprentice lost 1 mark for every thousandth of an inch they were out.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 27, 2020)

Isn't it obvious?  We just need to find the others to make up the full set






Roll 11 to continue


----------



## Montero (Nov 27, 2020)

(But it says in the article, no numbers on it, so.....)


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 28, 2020)

Montero said:


> (But it says in the article, no numbers on it, so.....)


My theory is that the holes were covered in paper or cloth with the numbers on, and rotted away


----------



## Pyan (Nov 28, 2020)

I reckon they're a Roman version of this:



except all the other pieces have been lost or misidentified...

Or as it says "each face has a hole of varying diameter." how about a gauge for arrow shafts, or similar?


----------



## Montero (Nov 28, 2020)

The article did say the hole size isn't consistent between the dodecahedron - in the part about was it a surveying tool.

But yes, a gauge would be a useful thing.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 28, 2020)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Isn't it obvious?  We just need to find the others to make up the full set
> 
> View attachment 72875
> 
> Roll 11 to continue



Here's the second part - it's a game between Romans and Picts.


----------



## J-WO (Nov 28, 2020)

Whatever they were used for we can safely say it wasn't anything that directly concerned the writers of all the Roman literature that comes down to us. So upper class free men likely had no interest. Such a pricey object rules out slaves too. So you're looking at the military, rich free women, skilled workmen or an organised faith. Which, admittedly, is a very wide group.


----------



## Matteo (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't know what it is (just decorative, or a "bead" for a necklace?).

But now I want one...


----------

